# Verkaufe Spiele-Shirts, Capis, Aufkleber usw



## AnNo1935 (17. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich selber für den Kram einfach keinerlei Verwendung mehr habe und  selber einfach noch genug davon habe, würde ich hier gerne einige  C&C Fan Artikel verkaufen.

Eine Auflistung ist weiter unten. Preise und Wünsche für den Artikel  bitte via PN. Bezahlung wäre dann via PayPal oder Banküberweisung. Der  Versandt kann auch erst erfolgen, wenn das Geld eingegangen ist, da  momentan Flaute bei mir herrscht.

Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstoße, falls doch, bitte Thread löschen!

C&C: Alarmstufe Rot 3 Shirt Kirov (verschiedene Größen)
C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 Shirt Natasha (verschiedene Größen)
C&C 4 Shirt (verschiedene Größen)
CNC Tiberium Wars Shirt (verschiedene Größen)
CnC Generals Uhr
CnC Generals Tür / Wandaufkleber
CNC Tiberium Wars Fraktionscapis
Verschiedene Aufnäher sowie Pins von CnC Generals und Alarmstufe Rot
CnC Tiberiumm Wars Poster
CnC Tiberium Wars Scrin Thermoskanne

Und nebenbei verkauf ich auch Artiekl, die zu anderen Franchises gehören. Hier eine kleine Auflistung:

- Medal of Honor Shirts (verschiedene Größen)
- Bad Company Shirts (verschiedene Größen)
- Aufblasbare Bazukas
- Star Wars: The old Republic Shirts
- Star Wars: The old Republic Poster und Aufkleber
- Crysis Schlüsselband
- Medal of Honor Thermoskanne
- Xbox 360 Front mit Unterschrift von Louis Castle
- Anistressgranate
- Kingdoms of Amalur reckoning Shirt  
- RIFT Shirt (verschiedene Größen)
- Mass Effect Shirts (verschiedene Größen)
- World of Tanks Shirt (verschiedene Größen)
- Revenge of the Titans Shirt
- Der Herr der Ringe Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 1 Mouspads
- End of Nations Shirts (verschiedene Größen)
- End of Nations Capis

Habe nicht von allem Fotos gemacht. Auf Wunsch lasse ich gerne welche noch zukommen.


----------



## AnNo1935 (30. September 2012)

Ich push das mal.


----------



## AnNo1935 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich push das ganze noch mal!


----------



## AnNo1935 (5. Oktober 2012)

Push!


----------



## ING (5. Oktober 2012)

bei einem 4ten push innerhalb einer woche wäre ich dafür das ganze in den mülleimer zu pushen


----------



## Crysisheld (6. Oktober 2012)

solange er es nicht jede Stunde hochschiebt ist es IMHO i. O.


----------



## AnNo1935 (13. Oktober 2012)

Push!


----------



## AnNo1935 (14. Oktober 2012)

Verkaufe nun noch zusätzlich eine Apexx Standard CMS Lizenz! Bei Interesse melden!


----------

